# DP on/off



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi. I'm often wondering reading all of your posts if your DP/DR is constant or comes and goes? Some of you say you've had it for years, does that mean constant DP during that time? How is the onset when you get it? What do you think triggers your recovery if recovered (even for a limited time)?

I've experienced bouts of DR all my life I think, without it bothering me. Then I had really bad DP from age 16-18, then constant DR for a month in 2002, then DP for two months last year, and now my DP has lasted for three months...


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

york said:


> Hi. I'm often wondering reading all of your posts if your DP/DR is constant or comes and goes? Some of you say you've had it for years, does that mean constant DP during that time? How is the onset when you get it? What do you think triggers your recovery if recovered (even for a limited time)?
> 
> I've experienced bouts of DR all my life I think, without it bothering me. Then I had really bad DP from age 16-18, then constant DR for a month in 2002, then DP for two months last year, and now my DP has lasted for three months...


Mine comes and goes a lot. Sometimes I don't feel DP/DR at all, sometimes I feel completely out of my mind. I found the longer I sit at home on the computer the more dp I feel... BUT and this is a big BUT, when I do that the most is when I'm depressed or anxious as well which leads to lack of motavation, which leads to me doing unproductive things for hours, and then I get more anxious about all the time I wasted, and so on. So I think its cyclical thing... much like anxiety producing more anxiety, depression produces more depression, and both make me feel really DP.


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh I also wanted to add, when I have the will power to MAKE myself do something I like, like play guitar or go for a bike ride, I can usually snap out of it. Going out with friends is a toss up, sometimes I feel better, sometimes I feel more crazy. And when I'm really bad off and try to play guitar I get really mad at how much I suck... its like I won't let anything be fun.

:/


----------



## ashgray2 (May 5, 2009)

What does Depersonalization & Derealization do in our daily life?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

york said:


> Hi. I'm often wondering reading all of your posts if your DP/DR is constant or comes and goes? Some of you say you've had it for years, does that mean constant DP during that time? How is the onset when you get it? What do you think triggers your recovery if recovered (even for a limited time)?
> 
> I've experienced bouts of DR all my life I think, without it bothering me. Then I had really bad DP from age 16-18, then constant DR for a month in 2002, then DP for two months last year, and now my DP has lasted for three months...


Ive had it for 3 years after I mixed DXM with pot and freaked out so bad I had to be taken to the hospital. Ive had it 24/7 since that experience.


----------



## pheebz123 (May 23, 2009)

york said:


> Hi. I'm often wondering reading all of your posts if your DP/DR is constant or comes and goes? Some of you say you've had it for years, does that mean constant DP during that time? How is the onset when you get it? What do you think triggers your recovery if recovered (even for a limited time)?
> 
> I've experienced bouts of DR all my life I think, without it bothering me. Then I had really bad DP from age 16-18, then constant DR for a month in 2002, then DP for two months last year, and now my DP has lasted for three months...


heya

i've had DR/DP for little over a year now, i started with DR and then since 2 months ago, ive started to get DP aswell, with the DR, it gradually got worse over the year, but to begin with i had about 5 hours in the day without it, and that time reduced gradually, and now it is all the time.

 hope this helps

Phoebe.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I had constant 24/7 dp for as long as i could remember until this year. Im 22 now.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Constant. Had it for about a year or more. Sometimes it gets alot worse, sometimes it gets a little bit better.


----------

